# If I don't...



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

If I don't do

1. A bunch of cleaning
2. At least 3 hours of drawing

by 7/17, I'll consider 7/17 a fun day. Tired of stressing myself and not doing anything fun because I keep telling myself I need to focus on my goals. I then don't work on my goals anyway and waste my time online. Spending so much time stressing myself out on goals I don't even work on... Might as well enjoy life if I'm not going to work harder.


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

Why not draw for maybe a half hour to a hour instead of three? 


It sounds like the cleaning thing is overwhelming you and bringing you down. If being online is a distraction shut it off for a day and concentrate on cleaning. 

I hope you're able to figure out.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chose 3 hours because I know I can if I really try. My record is at about 7 hours in a day, but that was about a year ago. Originally I had almost two days for this goal too.

This goal is kind of a way to help me relax. All I do is stress out on things I should be doing but don't actually work at them. If I don't get the 3 hours in I'll try to get myself to relax on 7/17. Maybe do something outside.

Thanks. Yeah I need to spend less time online


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

So far I have only done 16 minutes of drawing and there are not enough hours left today to complete all of my goals. I have things I need to prepare for Friday so Thursday can't be a complete fun day. I also have two appointments I need to go to tomorrow, but I'll try to find time to do some fun things 

Edit: Also same goal to be accomplished before 7/19 or 7/19 is a fun day


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Haven't done much fun because it has been a busy day aside from a short walk. Going to try to make a duct tape wallet tonight as well


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

slyfox said:


> Edit: Also same goal to be accomplished before 7/19 or 7/19 is a fun day


Things have been busy again and I got little done aside from doing the cleaning. I'll stick to it and make sure to do some fun stuff for stress relief. Thinking of going out and trying some rock balancing (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_balancing) at sunrise, but not sure where would be a good spot. Wanted it to be naturally found rocks too so I can take a pic and post in the Art From Nature topic.

New goal is 2 hours of drawing practice before 7/21. If I don't complete it 7/21 is considered a fun day.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Had too much anxiety to do the rock balancing anywhere I might be seen. Instead I've been playing around today with mosaic tiles. Went in a couple stores so got to face anxiety that way


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

slyfox said:


> New goal is 2 hours of drawing practice before 7/21. If I don't complete it 7/21 is considered a fun day.


Got caught up fooling around with mosaics and forgot about this goal. Also slept way too damn much. Guess at least I'm doing other productive art stuff.

Next goal is 2 hours of drawing practice before 7/23. If I don't complete it 7/23 is considered a fun day.

Edit: or a bunch of cleaning in my room.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Blah again I didn't work on my goals. All I did was sleep. Slept about 12 hours and then went back to bed after only being up about 3 hours. I'm going to extend the goal to 7/24 and hopefully get stuff done today. Only fun thing I did on 7/21 was further work on the mosaic.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Been stressing myself about everything I should be doing , but not actually getting anything done. If I'm not going to do my work anyway, might as well have fun instead of just wasting time.

If I don't get at least 3 hours of productivity in before tomorrow at noon, I'll try to have fun for the rest of the day without stressing myself. So either I'll be proud of accomplishing my goal, or I'll get to have a fun time.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

slyfox said:


> Been stressing myself about everything I should be doing , but not actually getting anything done. If I'm not going to do my work anyway, might as well have fun instead of just wasting time.
> 
> If I don't get at least 3 hours of productivity in before tomorrow at noon, I'll try to have fun for the rest of the day without stressing myself. So either I'll be proud of accomplishing my goal, or I'll get to have a fun time.


Despite wanting an excuse to have fun, I managed to get over 3 hours of productivity in. I do need to have more days where I have fun without stress though, so I'll try to set a mandatory fun day in the future.


----------

